# Help with selecting router bit for end of Carsiding



## cvalley (Jul 28, 2011)

I've already got the router bit set for the Tongue and Groove V groove for car siding. But i've seen some places that router an edge on the ends of the boards for long horizontal runs. what would be a good bit for this practice? It almost looks like the same bits are used for the ends. Maybe using the Groove bit for all the right ends and the tongue bit for all the left ends. Does that sound reasonable or does somebody know of a dedicated bit set for the ends?
A good example of what I'm referring to is on YouTube. "Knotty Pine Tongue and Groove Car Siding for Log Homes and Log Cabins "


----------



## rrww (Aug 12, 2012)

Its called end matching you can search the internet for more info.

its not always necessary- I have seen butted up joints, 45 degree bevels, or the t&g bits like your talking about. Its up to you. I don't see why your plan wouldn't work.

Good Luck!


----------



## cvalley (Jul 28, 2011)

Ya I've seen it but searching out end matching router bits comes up empty. Too much end matching stuff obscures the item I want. lots out there about end matching machines but nothing for bits from anybody. Amana, Freud, Eagle.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

You may want to look at a Finger Joint bit.

...just a thought.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len.


----------

